# toe block (ingeniería mecánica)



## BelenTranslations

Hola:

Por favor alguien sabe cómo traducir "toe block" al español?  ÉSta es la definición. Necesito el término exacto porque la traducción es técnica. Sé que es un tipo de *tope y es parte de una máquina tipo fresadora, para hacer ranuras.*. 

Toe block – Unit located on the rack fixture at the opposite end from the heel block. Also contains setscrews to lock down the forming rack to the rack fixture and pusher screws to push the tool against the heel block.
 
Gracias !


----------



## k-in-sc

How did you translate "heel block"?


----------



## BelenTranslations

I found bloque de patas para "heel block" and for "toe block" I found zoquete but this is not the term in Spanish that fits the context... 

Thanks for your help k-in-sc.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, from what I've seen, "bloque de patas" is the translation for the railroad term.


----------



## BelenTranslations

Does anybody know how to say "*toe block*" in Spanish? Thanks.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's probably in here somewhere:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...a&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&lr=lang_es|lang_en
If you find it, post back!


----------



## BelenTranslations

Buenísimo el link pero sale todo menos el nombre de los topes, podés creer? Igual me sirve para otras cosas. Cuando encuentre la traducción la escribo acá para el futuro, seguro! sigo buscando!


----------



## k-in-sc

This old Popular Science magazine article on a woodworking project describes how to blind-cut grooves using a circular saw. It defines the "heel block" of the jig as "the one nearest the operator," if that's any help: 
"... At the start of the cut, the shelf is placed with one end against the heel block, the one nearest the operator. It is then lowered onto the blade and advanced until stopped by the toe block. ..."


----------



## Rebondigo

Es el "tope", y si como dices lleva tornillos para poder moverlo, sera el "tope ajustable"


----------



## BelenTranslations

Gracias Rebondigo!! Suena lógico.  Mil gracias por tu ayuda a lo largo de toda la traducción =)


----------



## k-in-sc

Right, they're both "topes," but they have separate designations ...


----------

